# Law vs Pica and Trebol



## Amol (Nov 29, 2014)

Location : Zoro vs Pica 
Intel : Manga 
Mindset : IC but for kill
Distance : 40m
*Scenario 2*:
Luffy
vs
Pica and Trebol
Luffy is bloodlusted
*Scenario 3* : 
Zoro
vs
Pica and Trebol


----------



## tanman (Nov 29, 2014)

I think it's still fair to give benefit of doubt to Pica and Trebol in all three scenarios.


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 29, 2014)

All 3 take it  at worst high difficulty.



Law and Zoro do it easier since one hit can be game over.

But Law may only need high mud difficulty due to his devil fruit.


----------



## Goomoonryong (Nov 29, 2014)

Until the Seats get better feats/portrayal im giving the benefit of the doubt to the good guys.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 29, 2014)

I'll give the seats the benefit of the doubt.


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

The seats aren't winning. Trebol got fodderized by Law, and Pica is getting low-diffed by Zoro. They're certainly not living up to their hype.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

Has Pica made Zoro struggle in any way, or is he giving him a large amount of difficulty? No he hasn't. The same goes for Trebol, he isn't very impressive either. When any of the 3 guys choose to get serious or pull out their big moves is when the seats die.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 29, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Has Pica made Zoro struggle in any way, or is he giving him a large amount of difficulty? No he hasn't. The same goes for Trebol, he isn't very impressive either. When any of the 3 guys choose to get serious or pull out their big moves is when the seats die.


This, the Seats have been so disappointing, Vergo was the only one worth his salt.


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

Vergo was so far above seat level in retrospect that it's pathetic.


----------



## trance (Nov 29, 2014)

Law wins easily. Outside his DF, Pica is not a particularly strong combatant (by comparison) and Trebol has been demonstrated as being inferior to Law by a rather large margin.


----------



## Dr. White (Nov 29, 2014)

Uhm, executives are at least giving Law High diff. I think Law's powers are a good counter to both of them, so he can win but it is no where near the cake walk some are making it out to be.


----------



## Amol (Nov 29, 2014)

Trance said:


> Law wins easily. Outside his DF, Pica is not a particularly strong combatant (by comparison) and Trebol has been demonstrated as being inferior to Law by a rather large margin.






Dr. White said:


> Uhm, executives are at least giving Law High diff. I think Law's powers are a good counter to both of them, so he can win but it is no where near the cake walk some are making it out to be.


How about other 2 scenarios ?


----------



## Amol (Nov 29, 2014)

JoJo said:


> Has Pica made Zoro struggle in any way, or is he giving him a large amount of difficulty? No he hasn't. The same goes for Trebol, he isn't very impressive either. When any of the 3 guys choose to get serious or pull out their big moves is when the seats die.






Tea said:


> This, the Seats have been so disappointing, Vergo was the only one worth his salt.


What difficulty would Law have to beat those two ? 
And other two scenarios ?


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

Law would probably need high difficulty purely because two opponents at once is something that isn't done often in One Piece due to the outstandingly linear power-scale. However, the seats have been portrayed as so damn weak compared to, say, Vergo that it's terribly weighted against them to win.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 29, 2014)

Tbh only reason I'm giving the Seats the benefit of the doubt is mostly due to Trebol, he might still surprise us.

Inb4 he gets one shot by serious Luffy


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

I don't know that Luffy has any "one-shot" moves. He _will_ get one-shot by a serious Law, though.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 29, 2014)

Lucky Rue said:


> I don't know that Luffy has any "one-shot" moves. He _will_ get one-shot by a serious Law, though.



Most of Luffy's G3 attacks are one shots. It is just that he is hardly given the chance to pull it off.

Edit: It's actually really hard to see them beating Law. They could possibly take Luffy and Zoro, but Law has an effective means to deal with them both.


----------



## Amol (Nov 29, 2014)

Typhon said:


> Most of Luffy's G3 attacks are one shots. It is just that he is hardly given the chance to pull it off.
> 
> Edit: It's actually really hard to see them beating Law. They could possibly take Luffy and Zoro, but Law has an effective means to deal with them both.



So they can beat Luffy but can't beat Law ?
So much for being equal.


----------



## Typhon (Nov 29, 2014)

Amol said:


> So they can beat Luffy but can't beat Law ?
> So much for being equal.



Match ups. Between "Scan" and "Radio Knife", Law can both find and incapacitate Pica and Trebol, which can then be followed up by some other OP attack.

Luffy will be taking shots in the dark against a competent Pica for the first half of the fight and Trebol can be tricky as shown in his fight with Law even after Radio Knife. (Law was focused on DD though, otherwise bye bye Trebol.)


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Uhm, executives are at least giving Law High diff. I think Law's powers are a good counter to both of them, so he can win but it is no where near the cake walk some are making it out to be.


When you say "at least", do you mean at bare minimum the trio can only beat them both at high difficulty with the possibility of it falling into extreme?


Lucky Rue said:


> Law would probably need high difficulty purely because two opponents at once is something that isn't done often in One Piece due to the outstandingly linear power-scale. However, the seats have been portrayed as so damn weak compared to, say, Vergo that it's terribly weighted against them to win.



2, or 2000 doesn't really matter if their opponent if far stronger than them. Even though they are more than nameless fodder and can probably work in a team I don't think it'll do much to Law, or even to either of the other 2 contenders.


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 29, 2014)

At this point, I can't see the Seats giving Law or Luffy high in one on one fights when their strongest (not counting Vergo) isn't even pushing Zoro to his limit (imo Zoro vs Pica is more or less over).


----------



## Ruse (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea said:


> At this point, I can't see the Seats giving Law or Luffy high in one on one fights *when their strongest (not counting Vergo)* isn't even pushing Zoro to his limit (imo Zoro vs Pica is more or less over).



I'd put Trebol above Pica personally.


----------



## JoJo (Nov 29, 2014)

Tea said:


> At this point, I can't see the Seats giving Law or Luffy high in one on one fights when their strongest (not counting Vergo) isn't even pushing Zoro to his limit (imo Zoro vs Pica is more or less over).


Yep. I could honestly see them taking it at mid diff.


ThatBlackGuy said:


> I'd put Trebol above Pica personally.



In this fight, I don't really think who's stronger is going to really matter. Since I think they're gonna lose. Deciding who's stronger is just semantics.


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

Law, Luffy and Zoro win their respective fights. Law already no diffed Trebol and Zoro is currently toying with Peeka. Putting 2 executives won't make much difference given the vast gap between people on Luffy, Zoro and Law level compared to the executives.

Unless they starts racking up new feats which I find doubtful than they still get treated like clowns by the Trio


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> I'd put Trebol above Pica personally.



Trebol got no diffed by Law like some fodder(which he was compared to Law). Why would you put him above Peeka? At least Peeka has shown some brute strength with his giants status and earth manipulations. Trebol has shown nothing. Are you saying this because of Trebol seniority


----------



## Luke (Nov 29, 2014)

I'm giving all three scenarios to the good guys. 

It looks like Zoro is going to end up defeating Pica with medium difficulty. Law basically took out Trebol in one move. 

I had high hopes for these guys...


----------



## Daisuke Jigen (Nov 29, 2014)

Luke said:


> I had high hopes for these guys...


Pica was the biggest letdown for me, I wanted to see someone push Zoro far enough for him to use Asura at last...nope.


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

At this point, Asura could actually probably put Doflamingo in a bind.


----------



## tanman (Nov 29, 2014)

It would be incredibly disappointing if two seats can't take out a single one of the heroes. That would be like Luffy being able to take out Kaku and Jyabura together or Mr. 1 and Mr. 2 together. Unless, and I hope this isn't the case, everyone except for Vergo is basically a Mr. 3.

I think:
Doflamingo >>> Law ~ Luffy > Zoro > Sanji ~ Vergo > Trebol > Pica ~ Diamante



maupp said:


> Trebol got no diffed by Law like some fodder(which he was compared to Law). Why would you put him above Peeka? At least Peeka has shown some brute strength with his giants status and earth manipulations. Trebol has shown nothing. Are you saying this because of Trebol seniority



Trebol is still standing. Most of Law's attacks have been relatively ineffectual, so I don't see how he got no diffed.

Pica has been shown to have pretty mediocre speed, stamina, durability, and technique. He seems to rely entirely on his haxx devil fruit, which doesn't seem to be susceptible to even Hakified attacks. Raw power and haxx is Enel level shit. As a seat, I think it's fair to hold Trebol in higher regard than that until we're explicitly shown otherwise.


----------



## Coruscation (Nov 29, 2014)

> That would be like Luffy being able to take out Kaku and Jyabura together or Mr. 1 and Mr. 2 together.



Luffy being able to take out Kaku and Jyabura together isn't that much of a stretch. They would probably only be able to give mid diff fights to Zoro/Sanji respectively if they used their power-ups from the start, and Luffy was stronger than either. Considering that even Lucci was barely able to respond to G2, and couldn't land a hit on Luffy in that mode, Kaku and Jyabura would be getting blitzed and knocked around.

But Luffy was equal with Lucci, and Lucci was twice as strong as Kaku or Jyabura. Doflamingo might be twice as strong as any of the Seats but Luffy is weaker than him. So in this case I strongly doubt Luffy could beat two of the Seats at once. Law is Luffy's peer and likely equal, but in fairness it's true that his abilites are generally more effective at taking out opponents weaker than himself than Luffy's. Considering his superior speed, reflexes, intelligence, battlefield control and ability to end an enemy in a single well-chosen attack I don't think a victory can be completely ruled out. But my bet would be on the High Executives.


----------



## Extravlad (Nov 29, 2014)

> Doflamingo >>> Law ~ Luffy > Zoro > Sanji ~ Vergo > Trebol > Pica ~ Diamante


You are hugely overrating Doflamingo and obviously downplaying both Zoro and his opponent Pica.

He is going to be taken down by Luffy and an one-armed Law despite having Trebol on his side.


----------



## Magician (Nov 29, 2014)

Seats wreck face.


----------



## Ruse (Nov 29, 2014)

maupp said:


> Trebol got no diffed by Law like some fodder(which he was compared to Law). Why would you put him above Peeka? At least Peeka has shown some brute strength with his giants status and earth manipulations. *Trebol has shown nothing.* Are you saying this because of Trebol seniority



Yeah except impressive hand-eye coordination skills, casually throwing ships & his speed isn't too bad either.

*Spoiler*: __ 









*Spoiler*: __ 







 

Yeah what we saw in the flashback regarding Trebol has me believing he's the strongest Seat.

Edit: Plus he was trusted with the most important job of guarding Sugar.


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Yeah except impressive hand-eye coordination skills, casually throwing ships & his speed isn't too bad either.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



You forgot to mention how Law fodderized him.


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

tanman said:


> It would be incredibly disappointing if two seats can't take out a single one of the heroes. That would be like Luffy being able to take out Kaku and Jyabura together or Mr. 1 and Mr. 2 together. Unless, and I hope this isn't the case, everyone except for Vergo is basically a Mr. 3.
> 
> I think:
> *Doflamingo >>> Law ~ Luffy *> Zoro> Sanji ~ Vergo > Trebol > Pica ~ Diamante
> ...


First of all, the bolded is complete and utter nonsense. Do you even know what those signs means or did you just hold the finger on the button for too long. 

And Trebol is still standing because he got saved by Doflamingo. Law had him down and about to finish off while Trebol was begging for his life before Mingo saved him. If Peeka had Dofla with him he wouldn't have look so embarrassing against Zoro.

Law basically no diffed Trebol and when about to send the coud de grace, Mingo saved him. Trebol is still satnding not because of his abilities or powers but because he has Doflamingo beside him


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

ThatBlackGuy said:


> Yeah except impressive hand-eye coordination skills, casually throwing ships & his speed isn't too bad either.
> 
> *Spoiler*: __
> 
> ...



Dude Peeka is moving mountains size objects like nothing and you think throwing a ship around is impressive .

Trebol has suddenly become the strongest executive in some people's eyes due to his seniority and relationship to Doflamingo which is really funny to see. The guy got fodderized by Law in mere seconds no diff and is somehow stronger than other executives whom despite being toed around have at least shown more than Trebol(in case of Peeka)


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Well Pica did a better job alongside Doffy than Trebol, that's for certain. When one was capable to take Luffy, Law, Viola and co outside of the castle in one move, initiate a combo move with bird cage attack and assault, Trebol's only performance so far is being useless. He was also the executive Viola feared the most. But on the other side i don't think it's fair to take the radio knife instance as a one shot and basta. It's as if people were taking the instance where Caesar one shotted Luffy to say he is stronger. He was simply caught off guard and that by a move he seemed not to even know

As for the topic, i'm not certain. I'll wait


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

But Law has definitely been portrayed as closer to Doffy's level than Trebol's without a doubt. Doffy got a sword through him as a result of fighting Law; Law didn't get shit from one-shotting Trebol.


----------



## Kaiser (Nov 29, 2014)

Law is definitely stronger than Trebol(not sure about the gap compared to Doflamingo though). I just think he may not be that weak compared to him(possibility). If it was the case(for certain), he would not have rushed to try to kill him with injection shot as fast as possible when he was vulnerable


----------



## Suit (Nov 29, 2014)

Even fodder can be annoying when it has certain abilities, so of course Law rushed to defeat him. Doflamingo takes enough concentration to defeat as it is.


----------



## maupp (Nov 29, 2014)

Kaiser said:


> Law is definitely stronger than Trebol(not sure about the gap compared to Doflamingo though). I just think he may not be that weak compared to him(possibility). *If it was the case(for certain), he would not have rushed to try to kill him with injection shot as fast as possible when he was vulnerable*


Law was in a rush to finish off Trebol because they had to worry about the elephant in the room which was Mingo. It was necessary to get rid of any distractions first if they wanted to take on a strong foe like Doflamingo


----------



## Jeep Brah (Nov 29, 2014)

These are/ would of been the 5 strongest of their generation.


----------



## Amol (Nov 30, 2014)

From what I have gathered general consensus is that Luffy and Law can beat Two Seats together.
I think after Luffy vs DD fight we would get clear view.Luffy would show big moves then .
Though for example Trebol is screwed up either way. Because either Luffy will one shot him out of the way or Injured , wounded one armed Law beats him.
Both situations are equally humiliating for Trebol.
He seems like Mid(low) fight for L/L.


----------



## Gohara (Nov 30, 2014)

Assuming Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate:

1. Pica and Trebol win with around mid difficulty.  I think that Pica alone defeats current Law.

2. It can go either way- but if I have to choose I lean towards Pica and Trebol winning with high to extremely high difficulty.

3. Pica and Trebol win with around high difficulty at most.


----------



## trance (Nov 30, 2014)

Amol said:


> How about other 2 scenarios ?



Zoro probably wins too, albeit with more difficulty. Pica has already been shown to not be at his level and I don't see anything in particular Trebol possesses that can do more than bother him.


----------



## maupp (Nov 30, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Assuming Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate:
> 
> 1. Pica and Trebol win with around mid difficulty.  I think that Pica alone defeats current Law.
> 
> ...


What the hell? What are you writing mate. Peeka beating Law?* SERIOUSLY 
*?


----------



## Gohara (Nov 30, 2014)

I said if Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate.  Since I estimate that current Law is around as powerful as Vergo, I would say that someone more powerful than Vergo is more powerful than current Law.


----------



## Dellinger (Nov 30, 2014)

Pica isn't stronger than Vergo.

Not to mention that any seat is a joke compared to Law.


----------



## Haruhifan21 (Nov 30, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I said if Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate.  Since I estimate that *current Law is around as powerful as Vergo*, I would say that someone more powerful than Vergo is more powerful than current Law.



Law LOW-DIFFED Vergo.


----------



## Deleted member 211714 (Nov 30, 2014)

Law isn't defeating two seats at the same time. 
I estimate that Doflamingo is equal to four seats, while the former low-diffs Law under normal circumstances.

Law should be able to high-diff any seat, though. Two of them is just too much.


----------



## Ekkologix (Nov 30, 2014)

Law, Luffy and Zoro can make it if they get serious mid-high diff...something is wrong with those executive it seems..they are weaker than their hype tells us about them so far..unless they show some serious hax.


----------



## maupp (Dec 1, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I said if Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate.  Since I estimate that current* Law is around as powerful as Vergo,* I would say that someone more powerful than Vergo is more powerful than current Law.



LAw only as strong as Vergo . 

Did you miss the part where he one shoted him


----------



## trance (Dec 1, 2014)

Gohara said:


> I said if Pica is indeed Doflamingo's most powerful subordinate.  *Since I estimate that current Law is around as powerful as Vergo*, I would say that someone more powerful than Vergo is more powerful than current Law.



They never had a fair fight but after finally regaining his heart back, Law seemed to indicate superiority to Vergo by declaring to Doffy he (Doflamingo) was going to lose his "most valued subordinate". I think Law cutting down and decisively defeating Vergo with his most defensive ability on seems to be line with this implication, regardless of the circumstances.


----------



## Typhon (Dec 1, 2014)

maupp said:


> LAw only as strong as Vergo .
> 
> Did you miss the part where he one shoted him



With a one shot ability?


----------



## maupp (Dec 1, 2014)

Law> Vergo. That shouldn't even be up for debate


----------



## Dr. White (Dec 1, 2014)

Typhon said:


> With a one shot ability?



Which means what?

If Law isn't fast enough, or skilled enough with his fruit he can't do shit. Didn't you see the Corazon flashback? The shit isn't magic, you have to train with your fruit and master its nuances. 

Your just special pleading and trying to call out Law's fruit, when there are a plethora of different fruits that are hax in the right hands.


----------



## Luke (Dec 1, 2014)

rainyrabbit said:


> Law LOW-DIFFED Vergo.


----------



## Typhon (Dec 1, 2014)

Dr. White said:


> Which means what?
> 
> If Law isn't fast enough, or skilled enough with his fruit he can't do shit. Didn't you see the Corazon flashback? The shit isn't magic, you have to train with your fruit and master its nuances.
> 
> Your just special pleading and trying to call out Law's fruit, when there are a plethora of different fruits that are hax in the right hands.



... How does any of that take away from the fact that if Law manages to get his ability to work on you that you're screwed?


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

rainyrabbit said:


> Law LOW-DIFFED Vergo.





maupp said:


> Did you miss the part where he one shoted him



I respectfully disagree.  Even with some help from Sanji and Smoker, he seemingly had high to extremely high difficulty in defeating Vergo even when Vergo intentionally didn't dodge his blow due to basing his views on Law off of the past.



Trance said:


> Law seemed to indicate superiority to Vergo by declaring to Doffy he (Doflamingo) was going to lose his "most valued subordinate".



Law saying that doesn't really support either of our views more than the other.  Even if Law defeated Vergo with some help, he still defeated him.


----------



## Hachibi (Dec 2, 2014)

Law around Vergo's level...

What is this? The only reason Law had as much probelm as he had was because Vergo had his heart


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Gohara said:


> Law saying that doesn't really support either of our views more than the other.  Even if Law defeated Vergo with some help, he still defeated him.



Law's statement implied superiority over Vergo in a not-so subtle way. When Vergo assumed his full body Armaments form (I.e. his full strength), Law decisively overwhelmed it. The symbolism seems pretty clear; that Law is stronger than Vergo. It's really the only instance of any version of Law being able to properly fight Vergo whilst un-restricted, so I'd think the scene holds some weight.


----------



## Ekkologix (Dec 2, 2014)

law is not that much far above vergo...vergo was just way over confident and tried to tank law's attack..like when lucci tried to tank luffy's gear third and almost lost consciousness.


----------



## Lawliet (Dec 2, 2014)

Jeep Brah said:


> These are/ would of been the 5 strongest of their generation.



you're forgetting Sabo who should be up there too.


----------



## DavyChan (Dec 2, 2014)

I only think Luffy has a chance of winning. He might be pressed to super high or extreme diff tho.

Law might but it all depends on how close in strength he is to luffy. I dont think he wins tho.

Zoro isnt winning


----------



## Extravlad (Dec 2, 2014)

Top 5 of the current gen
Teach/Luffy/Zoro/Kid/Sabo


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

Sakazuki > any version of Sabo


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

I'm incline to say it's possible for Law to win, but more than time than not Law will lose.


----------



## Suit (Dec 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> Sakazuki > any version of Sabo



I feel like playing with this bait. What should I respond with?


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

The wrong person grabbed the bait.


----------



## Suit (Dec 2, 2014)

Who was the wrong person and who was the right person?


----------



## Shanks (Dec 2, 2014)

Trance said:


> The wrong person grabbed the bait.



Was it meant to be for me or someone else?

For one, Sabo gets the chicks... so yeah.


----------



## Suit (Dec 2, 2014)

Electra said:


> Was it meant to be for me or someone else?
> 
> For one, Sabo gets the chicks... so yeah.



That point is so invalid here that I almost threw up my microwave dinner.

Would have tasted better the second time around.


----------



## trance (Dec 2, 2014)

The right person is the guy who posted above my initial post. The wrong person is anyone that is not that person.


----------



## Gohara (Dec 2, 2014)

Hachibi said:


> The only reason Law had as much probelm as he had was because Vergo had his heart



Vergo was outclassing Law for most of the fight even when he wasn't squeezing Law's heart.  Plus, Vergo fought Sanji and Smoker around that same time as well.



Trance said:


> Law's statement implied superiority over Vergo in a not-so subtle way. When Vergo assumed his full body Armaments form (I.e. his full strength), Law decisively overwhelmed it. The symbolism seems pretty clear; that Law is stronger than Vergo. It's really the only instance of any version of Law being able to properly fight Vergo whilst un-restricted, so I'd think the scene holds some weight.



I respectfully disagree.  To me it only seems like he was saying that Vergo will be defeated.  However, even if I agree with what you're saying here, that doesn't necessarily mean that they're not around the same level of power.


----------



## Etherborn (Dec 2, 2014)

tanman said:


> It would be incredibly disappointing if two seats can't take out a single one of the heroes. That would be like Luffy being able to take out Kaku and Jyabura together or Mr. 1 and Mr. 2 together. Unless, and I hope this isn't the case, everyone except for Vergo is basically a Mr. 3.



I'm afraid that's probably the case. If Doflamingo is Mr. 0 and Vergo is Mr. 1, the seats don't even measure up to Mr. 2 from what they've shown. MAYBE Pica is the equivalent of Mr. 2. Doubt it. 



> I think:
> Doflamingo >>> Law ~ Luffy > Zoro > Sanji ~ Vergo > Trebol > Pica ~ Diamante



Hmm.
Doflamingo >> Law = Luffy > Zoro = Vergo > Sanji > Pica > Trebel > Diamante



> Trebol is still standing. Most of Law's attacks have been relatively ineffectual, so I don't see how he got no diffed.



He's only standing because Doflamingo intercepted Law though. 

Seats lose. Low-mid difficulty in scenario 1, mid difficulty in scenario 2, mid-high difficulty in scenario 3.


----------



## IchijiNijiSanji (Dec 3, 2014)

I wonder if Jyabura and Kaku could've taken luffy or lucci individually. Don't see it tbh.


----------



## Amol (Dec 3, 2014)

DD is stronger than Luffy but not whole another level.
Whatever may be the Injection shot is Luffy is going to do heavy lifting in this fight. Luffy needs to be that strong to win fight.
Luffy can beat two seats with high to extreme diff .
Same goes with Law and Zoro.


----------

